# Reading Minutes of Previous Meetings



## dhouseholder (Sep 3, 2012)

Does your lodge read the minutes of previous meetings or not?


----------



## Ashlar (Sep 3, 2012)

Read every meeting but our Secretary knows what is important that must be read and what to omit . 

I would vote to just have them sit out to be read by the members before a meeting , but very few would actually read them . So what would happen is , as Master I would ask "you all have read the Minutes that were set out for your inspection before the meeting , is there any corrections , additions or deletions ?" And there will be one or two who forgot or just flat out did not take the time to read them (and it will be the sticklers who just has to know what is in them) and they would have to be read in lodge anyway .


----------



## MarkR (Sep 4, 2012)

We just have a stack of them by the sign-in book.  The WM asks for corrections or additions, then a motion to accept, and it's over.  They're never actually read out loud.


----------



## cog41 (Sep 4, 2012)

Every meeting.

I like the idea of placing them by the sign in book, but agree there will always be the problem of someone not reading them.
Also like the idea of just mentioning the high points, but then there is "but didn't we mention this/that the last time?".

All in all it would save a little time to skip the reading or modify them.

What would you do with that extra 10 minutes or so?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 4, 2012)

Never read them.  We have six stated communications a year wherein we handle business.  We post the minutes from the LOI's (Specials) and the previous stated.  Our SR bodies and YR bodies now skip the minutes as well.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 4, 2012)

We read them every time. Sadly, every time they are read they are read through line by line and it does become tedious. About the only thing the Secretary skips is who was in attendance. I would much rather hear a very brief synopsis or have them posted beforehand for everyone to look through. Like was mentioned, though, there will be some who will never give them a glance and then cause them to be read.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 5, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> We read them every time. Sadly, every time they are read they are read through line by line and it does become tedious. About the only thing the Secretary skips is who was in attendance. I would much rather hear a very brief synopsis or have them posted beforehand for everyone to look through. Like was mentioned, though, there will be some who will never give them a glance and then cause them to be read.


We've *never* had anybody ask to have them read.  I think those who haven't taken the time to look at them don't want to call attention to that fact by making all the other brothers sit through it.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess I didn't think about that. I have mentioned doing something like posting them before hand, and have had some say they thought it would be a good idea. The problem with it ever gaining traction is that some of the older Brethren are a bit stuck in their ways.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Sep 5, 2012)

I visited a Knights Templar Commandery once where the recorder read the minutes of the previous meeting, the minutes from previous degree work and the entire minutes of the recent Grand Commandery proceedings word for word in an in air conditioned lodge room. 

Needless to say that was a long night! Lol!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2012)

Always.  Required to be read in Texas.  Not at every meeting, but every minutes must be read often enough so they don't pile up.


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 6, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Always.  Required to be read in Texas.  Not at every meeting, but every minutes must be read often enough so they don't pile up.



But they are not required to be read *in lodge*. Yes, the WM must sign them in a stated meeting, but they are not required to be read during every meeting. I think if a WM would like to cut some time off of his stated meetings, he could definitely save time here. 

Here are the pertinent Grand Lodge Laws...

Art. 280. (318). Correction of Minutes. The Worshipful Master
is responsible for and decides upon the correctness of the minutes.
He shall order any error corrected at the first Stated Meeting
after its discovery.

Art. 333. Order of Business. At stated meetings after opening
of the Lodge in due and ancient form, a quorum being present,
the Order of Business, *unless otherwise ordered by the Lodge or
the Worshipful Master*, shall be as follows:

Art. 337. Minutes of Lodge. The minutes of the Lodge shall
be transcribed for permanent record in a well bound book or in
loose leaf form included in a substantial binder with secure locking
devices. They shall conform as far as practicable to the official
forms prescribed; and shall contain all the data set forth herein, 
and an accurate, concise statement of all business transacted and
all other matters transpiring at the meeting *and shall be approved
at a stated meeting and signed by the Worshipful Master and
Secretary in person at that meeting.* Names of the officers filling
the several offices as in said forms provided shall be given, and the
number of members and visitors present, the names of whom shall
appear in the register as provided in Art. 378.

Art. 338. Inspection of Minutes: By Whom. The minutes
of the Lodge are the private records of the Lodge and no copy of
same or any part thereof, shall be made or used for other than
Masonic purposes. They shall be securely kept and preserved by
the Secretary, and shall be open for inspection at reasonable times
by the officers and other members of the Lodge, or by such other
Masons as have an appropriate reason therefor, but not under any
circumstances by those who are not Masons.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 19, 2013)

my lodge regularly passes the printed minutes for the previous month around for all members to read and sign (prior to opening) that they have read and approve them. then during the stated, a motion is made to dispense with the reading and enter them as approved since all members have already read and confirmed them. so... they're not read _aloud_, but they are read by everyone.


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Seems a bit tedious to me. My lodge reads them aloud during stated meetings as well, but it seems like a repetitive process because even though meeting attendance is about 1/10th of the actual membership, it's been the same guys showing up for meetings anyway. Some people are just set in their ways. Especially when it comes to communication. There's just no excuse for it at this day and age. We are struggling to maintain an updated email and phone # listing for our membership, and that's a sad state of affairs in itself.

Meeting minutes could easily be something communicated via Lodge newsletter and sent via email, posted to a website, or both. Fliers next to the log book is a good idea, but even that seems a bit archaic, and is a waste of paper. I've already been approached and a bug put in my ear about revamping our outdated website, but these things can be delicate.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's not too bad really. The previous minutes are kept in a folder by the sign in book. Pretty much takes care of itself and only takes about 30 seconds to motion/second/vote and the minutes are done, hah. Plus for us, a hard copy is required by GL to be kept so it can't be entirely digital. I would not post the minutes publicly, but nothing wrong w/ an email list as well I shouldn't think.


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 19, 2013)

crono782 said:


> ...Plus for us, a hard copy is required by GL to be kept so it can't be entirely digital...



I dunno, maybe I'm just ahead of the curve. I'm a self-employed photographer/web designer and mostly digital. My clients make appointments online, sign contracts digitally, pay electronically, and receive their photos via cloud. I can't even remember the last time I licked a stamp or used an actual pen and paper. And just about every service I use is free or very little expense, so it's difficult for me to understand why small organizations can't (or won't) do the same. 

I've only gotten a glimpse of the amount of paperwork and repetitive tasks our Lodge Secretary has to sort through, and it must be exhausting. No wonder they're such a valuable asset to the Lodge, because that doesn't seem like a job many would volunteer to do.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm on the same page as you brother. Consider this however... at what point is being more technological/efficient start to feel.. I dunno, counter to the culture that we sometimes try to retain? Reminds me of the candle/bulb discussion. Is having a nice, leather bound book of minutes a waste of time or a cool looking piece in the lodge? It's a gray area IMO.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 20, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Reminds me of the candle/bulb discussion. Is having a nice, leather bound book of minutes a waste of time or a cool looking piece in the lodge?



Why "or"?  I prefer "and" in your question above so I can just answer yes.

There's nothing wrong with writing notes by hand in the official book then transcribing later if a secretary so wishes.  I type nearly as fast as folks talk but not everyone has spent the time to acquire that particular skill.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hah yeah I guess it can be both!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## hallodge (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes who remembers from mtg to mtg


----------



## sands67 (Feb 9, 2014)

We  have them read every meeting. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JJones (Feb 12, 2014)

Every detail of every minute, every meeting.  Local and Grand communications get the same treatment.


----------



## masonictrucker (Feb 14, 2014)

My lodge holds a board of general purpose half an hour before each stated meeting where the minutes are read line by line. WM, SW, and JW plus any other brother who wishes to attend discuss the contents of the minutes. Then in the actual stated meeting the WM simply asks the Senior and Junior Wardens if they have read the minutes, they state that they did at the Board of general purpose and then the WM signs the minutes in lodge. It's only been that way for the past year but it seems to be working well for our brethren and saves lots of time each meeting. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 8, 2014)

Always.


----------

